# Donnatol



## JUL (May 23, 2002)

I Have been suffering from IBS for many many years. Went to the hospital many many times, but this past time the Doctors decided to try donnatol. The Donnatol is working very very well.Sometimes I have to take 2 pills every 6 hrs the pain gets soooo bad. I was just wondering if anyone else uses this for stomach pain & if the long term effects cause any serious damage? Any other advice would be appreciated.


----------



## worden (Oct 19, 2003)

Donnatal is working for me. I don't take it everyday, only when things are desparate. It can paralyze your GI tract if you take too much and too often. Better to combine it with increased fiber. Finally convinced Dr to give it to me. I have suffered for years and am finally in control of it. I take Miralax once a day and two Metamucil fiber wafers in AM and again at night. Also, Prozac for the stress, just for a few months at a time, and then I can go off it for several months. Don't give up.


----------



## JUL (May 23, 2002)

Thank you for responding. I had no idea that donnatol could paralize my GI tract. My Doctor never said anything about that, & on the warnings it dosent say it either. I am a little worried because I have been taking 2 pills every 6 hrs for over a week because the pain has been so bad. I also take miralax on an as needed basis and I take 2 citrucel caplets every morning. But thanks again I will look further into the warnings of donnatol. Thanks JAL


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I would love to know where you got the info that donnatal can paralyze your digestive tract. I have just gone through half a dozen sites that discuss the drug, and not one of them says that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jtison (Sep 16, 2003)

c123, My guess is that what SC meant (rather than "paralyze the digestive tract") was to slow gut motility, which Donnatol is supposed to be able to do, much like Lomotil. It is contraindicated in certain cases of IBD, just like Lomotil; but probably ok for IBS. Check MEDLINE (Medmaster), RxList, or other sources. Peace,--jt--


----------



## dennisethridge101 (12 mo ago)

JUL said:


> I Have been suffering from IBS for many many years. Went to the hospital many many times, but this past time the Doctors decided to try donnatol. The Donnatol is working very very well.Sometimes I have to take 2 pills every 6 hrs the pain gets soooo bad. I was just wondering if anyone else uses this for stomach pain & if the long term effects cause any serious damage? Any other advice would be appreciated.


 I use maalox/donnatol/4%VISCOUS LIDO. (EQUAL PARTS) THIS WORKS ALOT BETTER AND I ONLY TAKE WHEN HURTING. IF U HURT LIKE MY I WILL PRAY FOR FOR YOU ALSO. GOD BLESS


----------

